# Sulmet Drinking water solution dosage?



## Reptigirl (Jul 5, 2011)

I had posted a thread about a week ago because my goats were getting diarrhea.  That has since cleared up on its own (1 of my does had it and both of my kids had it for about 2 days.)  I was wondering if I should still dose the kids with Sulmet just to be safe?  They are about 25lb Nigerian Dwarfs.  

Could someone please provide me with the right dosage?  It is the 12.5% Drinking Water Solution.

Thanks!


----------



## NDgal (Jul 6, 2011)

1ml/5# the first day; then halve that thereafter is the conventional dose. If kids have cocci I have found you need to get more into them and not halve it.  I'm not one who medicates unless I have  a reason, although all my sales kids get a 3 day cocci preventative before they leave.
How old are your kids?


----------



## Reptigirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you!

They are almost 4 months.  They had never been wormed before when I got them.  (They are actually the kids to my adult does.  I purchased the adults before the breeder decided to sell the kids. LOL) 

I had positive pellet goat dewormer for the adults (since we are milking them & it is supposed to be okay for dairy goats.)  Not sure if its really any good for anything.  I have had several people tell me it's useless.  

All seems fine here now... but I think I should still worm them since they have never been done before?  Should I treat for other worms?  The closest goat vet is about an hour drive away... I was not too impressed with them. I took my kids out there once already to be re disbidded.  Did okay but they are more of a regular vet that seems a small number of farm animals.   I'm actually waiting on a call from my dogs vet to see if she will do the fecal.


----------



## NDgal (Jul 7, 2011)

Any dog/cat vet should be able to do the fecal. This will indicate if both coccidia and worms are present and at what levels. This would be the way to go so you know exactly what you're dealing with and how to treat. I have never used the PP goat dewormer so can't comment. I would be skeptical of its effectiveness in heavy wormloads. Most goaters go with Ivermectin (the injectable given orally)  unless you have tapes.


----------

